# When will it SNOW for NJ, NY and CT?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

For all of you guys in the tri-state area, when will it SNOW??? This time last year I was already plowing!:crying: So far this year...nothing, not even a dusting! 

Forecasters are saying it's supposed to warm up again after this week :realmad:...I want SNOW!!! 

When do YOU think it'll snow (enough to plow)?

Is global warming to blame?...I'm starting to think it is!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

we're just getting into December, still got plenty of time left. Besides, I haven't gotten my plow setup yet, so its cool with me.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Relax dude. Some of the best winters on record for the Northeast.saw NO SNOW until after Christmas. This part of the country is always right on the edge in terms of temperatures. A little warm up might actually help shift the Jet and bring us some storms.

I could use another week as it is, we just started a retaining wall and I still have some firewood to deliver.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

It's late there because we got it early here! wesport


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Its ok with me too..lol I guess some of us just have too much on our plate to deal with snow right now. Probably be like last year. Nothing now then 10-15 inches then nothing for weeks then 12-18 inches.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Im guessing we wont see any real snow untill after xmas this season. Im no weather expert but my extended forecast shows it getting near 50 again next week.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

miniumum 2 weeks. maximum 2 weeks, 3 days.......its gonna land right on xmas lol.


----------



## deere-cat (Nov 30, 2006)

If it makes you feel better, you're not alone. I haven't seen a plowable snow yet this year either. We don't get all the lake effect snow that the west side of Michigan gets. Few days ago we got a dusting, but that's it.

Be patient. Lot's of winter left!


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

April 1 for April fools day!


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Farmers Almanac calls for snow just before Christmas. Their perdictions are pretty good so far. Better than the weather man.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

EL NIÑO


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

nothing coming thru xmas day!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

vis;333995 said:


> nothing coming thru xmas day!!


Where'd you get that forecast? Where are you?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

mkwl;334151 said:


> Where'd you get that forecast? Where are you?


hes at location 4...DUH


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

At least you can't blame me. I bought my plow last year!

Honestly, I have so much to do that I'm glad it hasn't snowed yet. Just be patient grasshoppa.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

yes im at 4. accuweather.com. nothing thru xmas


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Farmersalmanac.com - 2006-2007 Winter Outlook for the US; said:


> Snow, and lots of it, is also forecast for the nation's midsection, parts of New England, and the mountains of the Pacific Northwest. "The Great Lakes and Ohio River Valley may be the only area spared the extreme cold," reveals Sandi Duncan, Philom., Managing Editor, "but this is not to say this area won't be without its cold spells and significant snowfalls."


So thats is what they say, i guess its comming in january


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Well accuweather and any other can't reliably predict past 5-6 days period.

Second, the snowiest winter on record for southern New England was 95-96. First snow that year??? Christmas Eve and that was only a 2" storm according to my records.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Flipper;334384 said:


> Well accuweather and any other can't reliably predict past 5-6 days period.
> 
> Second, the snowiest winter on record for southern New England was 95-96. First snow that year??? Christmas Eve and that was only a 2" storm according to my records.


Your right man. I heard the same thing on the news the other night. Ive got pictures stashed somewhere of that winter. HOLY COW did we have snow! The snow on the side of my driveway was built up to between 3 and 4 feet. That was a year of late season storms too if i remember. . . . man thanks for reminding me about that year, i always loved _that_ winter season for some reason.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

"April 10th 1996 -Last snowfall of the 1996 season establishes new snowfall record of 115.2 inches surpassing old record set in 1993-1994, by more than 20 inches."


----------



## east end turf (Jan 24, 2006)

If I Rember Correctly We Had 78'' On Long Island That Year!!!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I remember doing springs cleanups that year around snowpiles. 

We had the snowfall Christmas Eve and then it really came on for a couple weeks, then slowed at the end of January but Mid-February through the start of April was like two storms or more a week. None really big, mostly 6-8 inchers.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I NEED snow! Where's the snow?!?!  Maybe all the snow is waiting to fall until Christmas eve...maybe I'll luck out and we'll get a few inches right on Christmas...hey it could happen (hopefully)xysport wesport


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

Global warming is supposed to produce warmer temps in the summer in respect to humidity, and it creates more moisture in the atmospher so inturn more precipitation in the summers and in the winters. It will be cold it's New England the temps and weather vary tremendously.....it will snow just be patient


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

It will snow after I get my plow! I'll let you guys know when I get it done.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

BSDeality;334920 said:


> It will snow after I get my plow! I'll let you guys know when I get it done.


o jeez, we got another guy with a new plow, were not getting any snow now, trust me it happened last year lol


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

kemmer;334926 said:


> o jeez, we got another guy with a new plow, were not getting any snow now, trust me it happened last year lol


oh it was you last year? I thought it was cause I bought my snowmobile last year...
Arctic Cat T660 - 110hp 4stroke turbo


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

Keep that snow outta here!! I get paid to sit at home.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

That's the dumbest comment. What do you base the contracts on? If it doesn't snow this year then how do you justify to your customers for next year?

I get paid some on monthly contracts as well, but I still want it to snow.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

06HD BOSS;334213 said:


> hes at location 4...DUH


That is West of location 5 is it not? Or am I thinking of location 3?

Thanks for the help,
Chris


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

Flipper;335058 said:


> That's the dumbest comment. What do you base the contracts on? If it doesn't snow this year then how do you justify to your customers for next year?
> 
> I get paid some on monthly contracts as well, but I still want it to snow.


Flipper, I have been doing this for over 12 years. Even if it does not snow one time this year I will make close to $100,000 on seasonal contracts. Not even counting salt applications. So who is the dummy??? payup


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I've been doing it for 15. 

That's great if you can sell it. I would not pay for something I did not need though. It snows every year and that is why you and I are able to sell those contracts. If the climate warmed enough to move us from NY/CT type winters to Washington DC or Richmond, VA type winters, then the level of contracted maintenance would not sell. After a few years people would see snow as less of a common thing and even commercial businesses would not pay as much for the chance of snow.

On another note even with pulling in a similiarly large amount in contracts, I can double my snow income for the year with an average snowfall amount anything above average is even more.

Finally I still like to be out there plowing.


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

I hear ya. I dont expect the snow around here to slow down anytime soon. We average around 125-130 inches per year. I just give the customers what they want, and they want the seasonal contracts. Thats the norm around here, I guess its not in your area.

I have a few per plow contracts but those dont even cover the labor, gas and maintenance for evertything when it does snow.

I'll just take some ice. All my salting is extra.....Good luck


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Rain/snow mix dec 22 in amherst mass weathers say. long way away so it will change most likley to just rain


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah its odd how regions are clsoe but still different in how they pay. We average like 75" here although the last winters are heavy. 

It is hard to sell seasonals to residentials and smaller commercials. My seasonals are mostly bigger places.

Salting for the most part is extra for me as well, and it is very easy on the trucks.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Flipper;335387 said:


> We average like 75" here although the last winters are heavy.


75 inches in CT????????? What part is that? I know Hartford averages only about 50 while Boston is at 43 or so, but 75. Wow.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I am at the Southern end of the Litchfield Hills. There are places in the Northwest corner that probably get over 100". We can get 6"+ storms here when it is raining in Hartford and on the coast. That is why I have had good years when others in the Northeast say they did not.

Note: This is my average based on what I have kept for the last 20 years from totals measured in my front yard and correlated with the official town measurement. If taken out for a longer period of time as most averages are it may be high or low.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Flipper;335415 said:


> I am at the Southern end of the Litchfield Hills. There are places in the Northwest corner that probably get over 100". We can get 6"+ storms here when it is raining in Hartford and on the coast. That is why I have had good years when others in the Northeast say they did not.


True. I thought the Northwest would get the most. Albany is only at 63". Lot more North and a lot higher up. 100 inches of snow is a lot of snow for anyplace in the southern Northeast.

http://lwf.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/online/ccd/snowfall.html

Is a good reference.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Albany is actually in the Hudson River Valley. It is also away from the coastal storms that we get big snow from. I have a cousin that lives there and when it is snowing here they often get nothing.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Flipper;335460 said:


> Albany is actually in the Hudson River Valley. It is also away from the coastal storms that we get big snow from. I have a cousin that lives there and when it is snowing here they often get nothing.


ya you are right. I forgot about that. North Adams or Pittsfield would be a good one to compare to, but not listed on that chart.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah. I know that Stockbridge, MA and Pittsfield are about an hour north of me and they get much more snow. Not sure of the amounts or averages, but I have driven up there in the winter and seen it. 

Of course weather is weird and it can snow a lot in one place and not so much a few miles away. I saw that last year when qw got like 30" in that big storm, two towns away tey only got 12".


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

heard someone say the other day that in 50 years southern new england won't even have a " winter" .. they think this global warming thing is for real!:angry:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Dodge_PlowKing;338632 said:


> heard someone say the other day that in 50 years southern new england won't even have a " winter" .. they think this global warming thing is for real!:angry:


They're full of it. It may be a serious issue, but you won't see winter diminish within a half century.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Dodge_PlowKing;338632 said:


> heard someone say the other day that in 50 years southern new england won't even have a " winter" .. they think this global warming thing is for real!:angry:


One of my professors said that too, she heard it at one of her seminars that she went to, she was saying that we are starting to slow it down because we are getting smarter, but if we continued at the rate we were going before with the gradual increase we would have a climate like Georgia or another lower state. kinda scary


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*When The Hell Is It Going To Snow In Nj*

Hey Guys When The Hell Is It Going To Snow In Nj This Bull **** It Gets Hot Then Cold Then Hot I Cant Take It We Need Snow It Does Not Look Like Its Going To Be Good This Year


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

LAB INC;338823 said:


> Hey Guys When The Hell Is It Going To Snow In Nj This Bull **** It Gets Hot Then Cold Then Hot I Cant Take It We Need Snow It Does Not Look Like Its Going To Be Good This Year


I agree we off to a real bad start, rain this Friday and then Rain again on Christmas WTF!

I hope with the New Year we can get the cold and snow going ... I expanded 10 new stops this year insurance went up 10% and the holiday bills are gonna be coming soon! :angry:


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank god my insurance is only up to $1800/per this year and I only bought 2 more plows.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Antnee77;338652 said:


> They're full of it. It may be a serious issue, but you won't see winter diminish within a half century.


Dude, it's getting worse every year, if it keeps going at this rate there will be NO WINTER:crying:

It's global warming for sure!:realmad:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

LAB INC;338823 said:


> Hey Guys When The Hell Is It Going To Snow In Nj This Bull **** It Gets Hot Then Cold Then Hot I Cant Take It We Need Snow It Does Not Look Like Its Going To Be Good This Year


I'm as p*[email protected] off as you are, this weather s*@ks BIG TIME!!! according to accuweather.com it'll be the same weather pattern into JANUARY:crying: . I'm starting to think we may not get any snow at all this season :angry: . It'd better snow like every week after the new year in order to make up for the LACK OF SNOW (0") here in NJ for the first part of the season. It gets cold, but no snow, then it gets warm and rains, and continues like that...it's gotta be global warming :crying: :realmad: .


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Its a cycle. Two years ago we had one of the snowiest on winter and only 10 years ago was the snowiest since records have been kept. 

Ever wonder why Greenland is called Greenland? In the Middle Ages it was warm enough there for Viking Setlers to farm. By the age of exploration in the 1500-1600s it had gone back to being snow covered as it is now. At some point the cycle will come around again.

During these large cycles you also have year to year changes from things like el nino etc that affect weather around the world for part of a season. 

Maybe this year will have less snow, maybe next year as well, but you never know. The pattern could change next week. No weather predictions over 4-5 days are very accurate and anything over 7-8 is just based on previous patterns. Don't give up hope.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Now they are saying there is no signs of a pattern change until atleast the middle of Jan. Its not going to be a good winter you can already tell. Look at the history for the past 10 Decembers with a inch or less of snow in connecticut its not good at all.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

winter does not start till thursday....if this thread is still going in feburary, ill join in on the :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

i only care about january lol, that when im home from school, or some extra stuff on the weekends


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

vis;339091 said:


> winter does not start till thursday....if this thread is still going in feburary, ill join in on the :crying: :crying: :crying:


This is also quite true. It is fairly early still. We usually get most of our snow in February. I just can't wait anymore because I need the payup


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*this sucks*

Hey Guys This Really Sucks Iam So Sick Of The Hot Days With Rain Wtf I Mean It Is Going To Rain On X Mass That Is So Gay It Should Be All Snow I Am So Sick Of It It Gets Cold And No Snow Then It Gets Hot And We Have Rain This Year Is Really Bad I Cant Take It I Hope It Will Get Better Soon


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Flipper;335485 said:


> Yeah. I know that Stockbridge, MA and Pittsfield are about an hour north of me and they get much more snow. Not sure of the amounts or averages, but I have driven up there in the winter and seen it.
> 
> Of course weather is weird and it can snow a lot in one place and not so much a few miles away. I saw that last year when qw got like 30" in that big storm, two towns away tey only got 12".


IIRC the official average for Pittsfield is like 90" or something like that. I just spent 10 minutes googling and couldn't find it...born and raised in Pittsfield, now live 3 towns due east and get alot more snow here...when it actually does snow.

Some flakes yesterday and its cooled off like 20 degrees since Monday...now we just need the precipitation we had last week and we're in business.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

mayhem;339867 said:


> Some flakes yesterday and its cooled off like 20 degrees since Monday...now we just need the precipitation we had last week and we're in business.


That's just the problem, it's like we're being teased. One day it'll be 25 degrees (similar to today) and it will be sunny as hell, and the next day it's 55 degrees and raining. We can't win.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Possibly of Rain changing to snow on tuesday..... I don't even care if it sticks I just want to see it snow!


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

So far this week.

Cleaned off my motorcycle, put the spark plugs back in and took it for a drive wearing a sweater and jeans at 6pm at night.

Went golfing and shot a decent round but too soft in some spots.

Today, I will put the snake coil together to hold my handheld controller in place then wash the truck.

In january, I will continue tanning.

February, I will probably go hiking and golfing again.

I am sure the winter is gone this year. Thank god for seasonal contracts. The problem will be selling them again next year but I ll just worry about that then.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

45 degrees all the way through Jan 3rd. Excellent:angry:


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

You guys got to quit looking at Accuweather. 

You say winter is goine and you still have 12 hours before it even starts.


----------



## a-z snow plowin (Nov 14, 2006)

*snow oooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! please snow*

i mean its gonna snow at some point right, but it wil probally a doozy with screaming customers & wipeouts, we just cant catch a break :redbounce :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree with the poster who stated we havent hit winter yet. True. However, when the weather is like this, it makes it harder to get the contracts in next year (early that is).

This will all be a distant memory in a couple of weeks. Then all the whining about when will it stop and where is the Army will begin.

I am enjoying this break as I do when it rains for a stretch in the summer. God bless CANAMERICA


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Saw a Flake......!!!!!!!!!*

I was out today finishing up some Christmas shopping in Bellmore, NY and while I crossed the street, I saw two small snow flakes.... I got really excited, but decided not to spend any more on the gift, just in case.........


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Hey accuweather followers. They are talking about snow and ice for my zip for 12/29-30 and a winry mix for 1-5-06. Mount those plows guys. Since you are so set on their forecast when it is negative you should start getting ready now that they are calling for snow.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Flipper;340918 said:


> Hey accuweather followers. They are talking about snow and ice for my zip for 12/29-30 and a winry mix for 1-5-06. Mount those plows guys. Since you are so set on their forecast when it is negative you should start getting ready now that they are calling for snow.


I saw that too im hoping they dont switch it to all rain before it happens though.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Flipper;340918 said:


> Mount those plows guys. Since you are so set on their forecast when it is negative you should start getting ready now that they are calling for snow.


Noooo dont mount them yet! you'll jinx us!!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I like to see fellow members from ct feeling the pain as much as I am! Some things that keep me sane for the next few weeks(or untill it snows)....

plowsite
the fact that winter just started technically
the storm of 96 didn't start until feb.
side projects
servicing equip.

I think I can stay patient for about a month before I lose it completely.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

06HD that was kind of my point.


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Damn I was out on my motorcycle on Monday it was 68 here....I dont think it will ever snow, the grass is growing, Im just gonna pull the mower out!!


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/
You guys should read some of these guys posts about when it will snow.
They all talk about east coast snow.
Personally I think the pattern changes around 12/30 and stays cold for a while with several chances at snow before 1/15.
I remember many years of no snow at all until January. We will get some


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Another fun winter*

Just to let all you Yankee's know...It's got to get colder up here...on the other side of the lake, before you will get that lake effect, good stuff.
It Is as green as Billy be dam over here as well...with these record high temps.
But It Is now starting to change...We are expecting flurries tonite ,Christmas nite...and On Tuesday SNOW And the high temps falling...So thats a good sign.
All we need now Is a good wind from the north...And we will be all rocken.
Merry Christmas Yaaalllllll:waving:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

daninline, I heard that El Nino is really only impacting the south, from Texas to florida and arizona.

Mark:redbounce


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

06HD BOSS;340924 said:


> Noooo dont mount them yet! you'll jinx us!!


Too late.... all the chances of snow have been removed and it shows the temps for the most part staying in the mid 40s for the next 15 days.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

jt5019;341190 said:


> Too late.... all the chances of snow have been removed and it shows the temps for the most part staying in the mid 40s for the next 15 days.


Thats because we talked about for all of 3 posts! 
Naah, i wasnt counting on it anyways. originally they said mix/snow monday night & tues, but this morning they changed it to all rain, some freezing. My town sanded a couple roads last night by the way.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*where's the white stuff*

i've been getting the truck ready but its too warm here in eastern pa


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

why dont all us ct boys meet up some place and drink our sorrows away


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Sounds Good....Merry X-Mas


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Dakota2004;341516 said:


> why dont all us ct boys meet up some place and drink our sorrows away


Im down. But i wont be in the mood for too much liquor any time soon. Waaaaaay too much tequilla at a xmas party last night...man im feeling it today


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

ill take another shot at it and say week of jan 16th for first snow in CT.

temps look to stay mild for the next 2 weeks or so.

Let it rain!
Let it rain!
Let it rain!


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

Im sure this has been said a zillion times so here is one more: The weather men/women should not attempt to predict weather more than 24 hours out. 90% or more of the time they are wrong.

Either that or I should just stop watching it and taking it as gospel.


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

were still planting and doing winter seeding, im kinda hoping it stays like this for the winter, at least i can work. we dont get much snow anyway. i'd rather it be mild then just cold where i can't do anything anyway....


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Dakota2004;341516 said:


> why dont all us ct boys meet up some place and drink our sorrows away


We should meet up at one of the ski lodges around here and drink while watching them make snow just so it will remind us what it looks like.. :waving: .

On nbc30 this morning Bob maxon refered to snow as a "foeign Substance" ..


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

We had some flurries today  maybe some kind of ice situation this weekend but still no cold air or any real chances of getting snow.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

yup I defintly saw some flakes today here in wallingford.


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Stark_Enterprises;342893 said:


> yup I defintly saw some flakes today here in wallingford.


I saw them too...lol


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

looks like this Ice storm on new years may have legs according to Brad Field who is a snow lover and i think the most respectable weatherman in the state. I guess its finally time to put the sander on...BTW...ICE STORMS SUCK! :realmad:


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Stark_Enterprises;342915 said:


> looks like this Ice storm on new years may have legs according to Brad Field who is a snow lover and i think the most respectable weatherman in the state. I guess its finally time to put the sander on...BTW...ICE STORMS SUCK! :realmad:


We'll see. thats still too far away for me. I don't trust any weather men...lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like more rain for Sunday night and Monday. Ch.3 was first saying snow/mix and Ch.30 was always saying freezing rain/ice/rain, but of course updated it to all rain with the temp at 40*
....i dunno why i let this bother me so much
we need a smiley like this..payup ... but with the guy frowning and the money getting taken away lol


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah they are still saying ice for me. I still have two spreaders on so I may get some spreading runs. Actually the one night I would prefer nothing happens is New Years Eve, to many nuts out on the road.

I actually have a front step and walk to rehab on next weeks schedule. Of course these jobs in the winter are all weather dependent, but looks like I will be able to do this one.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm at the point where I don't think i care if it just rains- I'm still going to sand my 3 gas stations on sunday night..... :salute:


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*to warm*

they are saying it is going to be warmer down here i dont think were even gona get ice would of been nice if all this rain was snow


----------

